# Looking for student internships



## nmeg (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am a student from the United States currently on summer break in Dubai. I am studying Business Administration with a focus on Corporate Finance and Accounting. I was hoping to get some advice/ help on how to best go about securing internships at companies in Dubai, especially consulting and accounting firms (big 4). I understand that most of them are unpaid, and I'm okay with that since I'll be getting a great experience. Any help you could provide on this matter would be much appreciated!

Thanks.

P.S. I have a residency visa for UAE which makes me eligible to work here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

nmeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a student from the United States currently on summer break in Dubai. I am studying Business Administration with a focus on Corporate Finance and Accounting. I was hoping to get some advice/ help on how to best go about securing internships at companies in Dubai, especially consulting and accounting firms (big 4). I understand that most of them are unpaid, and I'm okay with that since I'll be getting a great experience. Any help you could provide on this matter would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Interested as well for my daughter one summer.


----------



## ahlam55 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm 19 years old and was born in Dubai.m, but currently living in London. I have the same question, as I would like to get a months work experience at one of Dubai's media companies, during the Easter holidays or before May, as part of my course. 

Currently studying production for live events and television. Previously studied; media writing with production. 

Hope to hear from someone soon. 

Thanks


----------

